# where are all the dove hunt pics?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Thought I'd see more dove hunt pics, so I thought I'd share ours from monday now. Not a great crop of birds this year but we got into a great roost spot and had a really fun shoot.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

That's a nice haul bret and golf! I would post up pics but my first dove hunt did not go so well! haha


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

You ask where all the doves are?--They are behind my house in scores. To bad I live in city limits. I was joking with a council member and I ask if I could shoot them. With a stern face he assured me that was not legal. Too bad. Lol


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Kenny, if they're ECDs you should get an air rifle and have a go. (If Roy allows you to fire air rifles in city limits, of course.)


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well it stop raining here in southern utah and the dove hunting was fair


----------

